# Spain soccer tip by LeeNBA



## LeeNBA (Dec 21, 2014)

*Spain Division 2 scccoer tip December 21*
*Real Betis Vs Racing de Santander*
*Tip Real Betis -0.75*


----------



## Andy987 (Jul 12, 2015)

Markets are constantly in a state of uncertainty and flux and money is made by discounting the obvious and betting on the unexpected.


----------

